# I want my dogs to try this!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Someone on my Bull Terrier groups was at a dog show and they had this set up for dogs to try....I would love for my dogs to have a go at this, they would have a blast, I'm pretty sure, I think..LOL


> VERO AMOS - YouTube
>


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

That's something Shade would love to try! He'll chase any little fuzzy thing across the yard. I wish they had something like that at the show I went to. I'll keep my eye out for it. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs are food/prey driven so this would be heaven for them......


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

It's like lure coursing and agility mashed together.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd love Mol to have a go at that. It looks like a lot of fun. Hell, I could even see Windy (the cat) running it too. 
Looks like it's excellent for dogs with just a bit of prey drive.
Thanks for posting, I've never seen anything like that before!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> I'd love Mol to have a go at that. It looks like a lot of fun. Hell, I could even see Windy (the cat) running it too.
> Looks like it's excellent for dogs with just a bit of prey drive.
> Thanks for posting, I've never seen anything like that before!


It looks like it was done at a dog show somewhere in FL.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

That's really neat. And the dogs are having a blast, there are a few of these videos out. You see how all the dogs on the outside want in there really bad LOL!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That is really fun looking I just love how the dog jumps the lower side of the first jumps. I'll bet Richter would just love this.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome!!! My dogs would LOVE this!!! Well, Scout, Mouse and Oliver would... Boo and Zoe wouldn't be interested


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow that is neat, its like lure coursing and agility in one.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Someone on my Bull Terrier groups was at a dog show and they had this set up for dogs to try....I would love for my dogs to have a go at this, they would have a blast, I'm pretty sure, I think..LOL
> 
> 
> > VERO AMOS - YouTube
> >


When Aspen used to do lure coursing, he lost interest in it because he knew it was a bag. I might get a zip line and attach a stuffed toy cat instead!!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> When Aspen used to do lure coursing, he lost interest in it because he knew it was a bag. I might get a zip line and attach a stuffed toy cat instead!!


Where we take Piper they use plastic bags and a rabbit pelt.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Gunner would love that!!

Great idea for motivating them to do the course lol


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

KittyKat said:


> Where we take Piper they use plastic bags and a rabbit pelt.


Rabbit would be perfect...but they won't allow that here at the events.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i seen this video on the international bull terrier forum and thought it was AWSOME! i too wish we had a coarse like this near here!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Someone on my Bull Terrier groups was at a dog show and they had this set up for dogs to try....I would love for my dogs to have a go at this, they would have a blast, I'm pretty sure, I think..LOL
> 
> 
> > VERO AMOS - YouTube
> >


If my dogs weren't gun dogs, I would LOVE to have them do that. It looks like so much fun!

Don't you think they should put a "doggie cam" actually ON the dog so we could see it from the dog's POV? I think that would be really cool.


----------

